# RS on bumpy roads



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Ya I have a 2012 Ltz and I would not advise to have this car on Bumpy roads.... It doesn't like potholes and the like....


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Im surrounded by crap roads - the one i live directly off of is filled with potholes. The 18" Premier isn't bad on rough roads at all - it's stiffer for sure, but it is never jarring and absorbs all but large imperfections surprisingly well. On the other hand, the 16" 2016 LT floats over them like a little Buick. Nowhere near as fun in the corners though.

Test drive one and see what you think. I have heard that the Michelin tires are useless in snow.


----------



## mike1133 (Jan 17, 2014)

As a recent purchaser of a 2017 hatch premier with the rs, its really not that bad on potholes and bumpy roads. I live in New England as well and its really a non-issue unless you are super sensitive to and bumps in the road. Also, the Michelin's are junk in the snow. I had a set of Continental ProContact DWSs on the last cruze and cant wait to go back.


----------



## Don Hamilton (Jan 13, 2016)

I am driving a 2017 Cruze LT RS with 8000KM on it. About 10% of the time it drives politely over minor imperfections in the road surface with only the usual pitter pat tire noise. The rest of the time it thumps and crashes and rattles at the least hint of a bump in the road.
I wonder if the RS cladding might be partially to blame? All the doors seem to rattle and a very heavy crashing sound and feel is evident some where under the car. The dealer can't "REPLICATE" (GM weasel talk for don't care) the condition, anyone here had this problem?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Only problem I've had with my 17 RS. Is rumbling exhaust when it's 10 degrees outside. That quickly goes away when it warms up. 

There's one stretch of road between home and work that sucks in the semi but the cruze does pretty well.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Haven't noticed anything on my '18 RS, so far.


----------



## mbidewel (Mar 29, 2017)

I have a 17 premier RS. 18s have good handling but can be bumpy. Also 18s are expensive, and my dealer doesn't carry them so if you need to replace one (I'm replacing my second) its not fun.


----------

